

Between failure and Facebook - dko
http://cdixon.org/2012/02/13/between-failure-and-facebook/

======
baddox
It's surprising how fast my impression of "a big acquisition" has changed in
the last 10 years. $580 million for a site as big as MySpace was actually
sounds low to me now.

------
zitterbewegung
Recruiting a programmer seems to be a bit more complicated. You have to
balance out with "What if we are the next Facebook" or even "What if we are
successful" with the opportunity that the person is giving up by accepting
your offer. Also, if you don't have something to bring to the table that is
probably a bigger reason not to accept.

------
boubountu
Seeing Facebook or Mark Zukerberg to be at the top of the success spectrum is
really disturbing, much like when most business students see Donald Trump as a
smart businessman.

~~~
60fe05f7
I don't get it, could you clarify?

~~~
60fe05f8
That you Zuck?

I think he means you got lucky :)

~~~
boubountu
I don't mean he got lucky. But as a programmer, I believe that there are far
more success stories to learn from than that of facebook.

